# The truth is coming out now.



## tiredretired

Seems like officer Wilson suffered some severe trauma in his confrontation with Brown.  As far as I am concerned Officer Wilson is 100% justified in shooting this punk.  He must have feared for his life.  I sure as hell know I would.  I have no sympathy for Brown.  He went looking for trouble and he found it.  Simple as that.


----------



## jpr62902

As far as I can tell, Gateway is the only source of this info.  There's also a tweet that there are 12 witnesses who confirm Officer Wilson's account.

 I'm not willing to come to any conclusions yet -- it's bad enough that everyone in Ferguson already has.


----------



## tiredretired

Well it should be easy enough to confirm.  Either the police officer has a broken face or he doesn't.  The truth will come out.  It always does. The question is will those who want to divide this nation even further believe the truth if it does not agree with their political ideology.

Well the Gateway Pundit's sources sure seem reliable:

_"Local St. Louis sources said Wilson suffered an “orbital blowout fracture to the eye socket.” This comes from a source within the *Prosecuting Attorney’s office and confirmed by the St. Louis County Police.*"_


----------



## Kane

If the grand jury hears from ALL available witnesses and sees the relevant evidence, logic suggests it will decline to indict Wilson. Emotion, however, might suggest another outcome and Wilson will be jailed. 

But if the truth and logic prevail, it will be a night of aplocoliptic anarchy, chaos, looting and killing in Furguson, MO. The sorry little 'burb will be burned to the ground by angry black men.


----------



## tiredretired

Kane said:


> If the grand jury hears from ALL available witnesses and sees the relevant evidence, logic suggests it will decline to indict Wilson. Emotion, however, might suggest another outcome and Wilson will be jailed.
> 
> But if the truth and logic prevail, it will be a night of aplocoliptic anarchy, chaos, looting and killing in Furguson, MO. The sorry little 'burb will be burned to the ground by angry black men.



If indeed the cop is currently in ICU with an orbital blowout fracture which, btw, is a very serious injury according to my wife the ex-nurse then it is going to be tough to convict him I would think.  I say I think, because this is the new Amerika where it seems to be OK for blacks to prey on whites but not OK for whites to defend themselves.  Prove me wrong anybody. 

Can we all say another Zimmerman affair is in the works.


----------



## SShepherd

told you there'd be a lot of red faces


----------



## Dargo

jpr62902 said:


> I'm not willing to come to any conclusions yet -- it's bad enough that everyone in Ferguson already has.



I agree with you. I have not personally seen enough facts to make me 100% certain what happened. With that in mind, it's pretty sad that Obama and Eric Holder have already come up with firm conclusions and are actively working to change the facts to match those pre-established conclusions. You know, just like Obama did in the Trayvon Martin situation. Literally, the sitting president of our country, had proclaimed Trayvon an innocent righteous kid who would be just like Obama's make believe son.


----------



## BigAl RIP

I can solve this in 5 minutes . Just shoot all the bastards and we will sort it out later . The Blacks don't give  a shit that one less POS black thug is off the streets for good . Its all about their fucking 5 minutes of fame on TV and in the news and the Media is stupid enough to play along . It was a boring news  day , today . Thank God for this, so we( Blacks & media)  can blow it all out of proportion .
 Pass the popcorn , This may get good yet !


----------



## tiredretired

I'll tell you Al, you ain't far off from the truth if at all.  Most rational folks had it figured out right off the bat.  Some things never change.  

I take my popcorn with lots of butter thank you very much.


----------



## JEV

I say just furlough the entire police department for a month and let the savages have their way. There won't be anything left and they'll kill a lot of their own out of simple ignorance. JMHO


----------



## Kane

What an unnecessary conflict. Between incompetence of the city, county, state and federal government officials, circumstances are teed up to go horribly wrong ... with "wrong" being the likely occasion that the grand jury declines to issue an indictment leading to Officer Wilson's arrest. 

Because, from recent witness statements and the evidence slowly and finally leaking out, Wilson is innocent of any wrongdoing. He was pummeled severely about the head in his patrol cruiser by the stoned 18-year old robber, and then charged again by the man* when ordered to stop and surrender. The law enforcement officer had no choice but to shoot until the threat was stopped.

When the grand jury fails to indict Officer Wilson, the local and out-of-town blacks are going to go crazy. The place will be burned to the ground.

And it's all the fault of pandering officials like the Governor, certain Senators of Missouri and of course the dis-honorable Eric Holder. All of these officials have pre-judged the situation and condemned Wilson as a bad-cop racist murderer, just to appease the black community in Ferguson and across the nation.

Gonna' be a hot night in the city, tho, when the grand jury fails to appease the crowd. Burn, baby, burn.









* - the MSM continues to portray Mr. Brown as an innocent college-bound teenager. The Gentle Giant. Showing his fucking baby pictures. WTF? He was eighteen years old -- an adult -- well over six feet tall and about 300 pounds. A man. The angry thug has (well, had) an attitude as ravaged unto the scrawny shopkeeper ... and then again unto Officer Wilson. Well, he may have pushed the shopkeeper around, but he didn't get away with pushing around a cop.


----------



## Catavenger

You mean that Michael Brown wasn't just a 





> Gentle Giant?


----------



## mtntopper

Kane said:


> * - the MSM continues to portray Mr. Brown as an innocent college-bound teenager. The Gentle Giant. Showing his fucking baby pictures. WTF? He was eighteen years old -- an adult -- well over six feet tall and about 300 pounds. A man. The angry thug has (well, had) an attitude as ravaged unto the scrawny shopkeeper ... and then again unto Officer Wilson. Well, he may have pushed the shopkeeper around, but he didn't get away with pushing around a cop.



The truth, who the hell wants to hear "the truth"? It does not sell news nor does it make it right for the oppressed people to riot and loot. 

The MSM who are portraying this as a violent crime against an innocent black along with the rioters/looters should be lined up and shot. That is how you can quickly end rioting/looting and provocative untruthful news reporting. Let the reasonable peaceful protester's wear themselves down until they realize they have been duped by BS news along with the likes of their leadership they support. Then they can protest the media.


----------



## Catavenger

It's not detailed but CNN has some info. that the Police Officer was punched: http://www.cnn.com/2014/08/19/us/ferguson-darren-wilson-support/


----------



## tiredretired

Now Fox News is now reporting that Officer Wilson was badly beaten by the punk, which further substantiates Gateway Pundit's article I posted in Post #1.   There are eyewitnesses and video according to the article from Fox.  As my title states, the truth is coming out.  It sounds like to me he had to shoot to save his life.  



Full article here!!


----------



## Wee Willy

Screw Michael Brown and screw the people that glorified the thug. Bunch of idiots.


----------



## Doc

TiredRetired said:


> Seems like officer Wilson suffered some severe trauma in his confrontation with Brown.  As far as I am concerned *Officer Wilson is 100% justified in shooting this punk.  He must have feared for his life.*  I sure as hell know I would.  I have no sympathy for Brown.  He went looking for trouble and he found it.  Simple as that.



Well said TR.


----------



## Doc

mtntopper said:


> The truth, who the hell wants to hear "the truth"? It does not sell news nor does it make it right for the oppressed people to riot and loot.
> 
> The MSM who are portraying this as a violent crime against an innocent black along with the rioters/looters should be lined up and shot. That is how you can quickly end rioting/looting and provocative untruthful news reporting. Let the reasonable peaceful protester's wear themselves down until they realize they have been duped by BS news along with the likes of their leadership they support. Then they can protest the media.



well said mtntopper!!!!     We know that violence against blacks by police has happened and been wrong in so many ways, but this was not one of those times.  Never the less, Al Sharpton and gang are shouting from the rooftops and looking like total fools.


----------



## Dargo

My *HUGE* question is this; why have we *NOT* seen any retraction, apology etc. from Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, Eric Holder and even Barak Obama in this situation?!  If you spend just 10 minutes doing research on this incident now you cannot come away with any other conclusion other than the fact that Michael Brown beat the crap out of Officer Wilson while Wilson was in his squad car after Officer Wilson asked Brown and his male companion to stop walking down the center of the road.

After being severely beaten, Officer Wilson exited his car, clearly dazed from the beating he had just taken from the 6'4 and almost 300 pound Michael Brown and ordered Brown to "freeze".  At that point, all evidence appears to state that Brown said something to the tune of "What are you going to do? Shoot me?" and then suddenly rushed at Officer Wilson who was already injured from Michael Brown.  The first several shots hit Brown, but apparently he kept running at Officer Wilson, who then fired several more rounds; one finally dropping Brown and killing him.

I see a *HUGE* injustice here against Officer Wilson.  I see millions of dollars of damage done in Ferguson by thugs not interested in actual justice, but only for a reason to act like animals and destroy property, try to injure more police and steal everything they could.  Where is the public outcry against the thugs of Ferguson and those bussed in?  Where are the apologies from those who improperly declared Officer Wilson guilty based on nothing but a mob mentality?  Why has Sharpton not been arrested for inciting a riot?  Why does Eric Holder still have a job?  Why does Obama even still have a job?  If anyone ever wonders why racism still exists in the US, this is a perfect example of why.  Definitely not all, nor even a majority, of black people are racists, but there certainly seem to be more black racists than racists of any other color!  Yeah, go ahead and call me a racist for pointing out that fact.  However, if you do, please point out in detail how I am being racist by making that statement.

I'm all for being color blind, but I'm not at all for being stupid nor for feeling that the soon to be minority, white male, owes all other races a "Get out of jail free" card and a "I'll pay for your living expenses, housing expenses, medical expenses, and you just do whatever you want" card.  Actually, let's be honest; it is NOT all minorities wanting that.  Do you see the Asians, Indians, Russians or even Hispanic people demanding that?  We all know the one "minority" that represents probably 80% of what I mentioned.  We have allowed the bleeding heart liberals to create the injustice for blacks and make them expect that treatment.  Unfortunately, we cannot sustain that nor endure that.  Times have changed.  Just like our military is now fighting a completely different enemy than a uniformed and identifiable enemy, the definition of being a "racist" has changed as well.  By not wanting to give a group of people a "free ride" and immunity from prosecution, many of those who have been on that "free ride" want to call me a racist.  IMHO, that is just flat wrong.  

How about we add nice inscriptions under every single "Martin Luther King Jr" street signs that say "I dream of a country where a person is judged by the content of their character, and not by the color of their skin".  Was that not MLK Jr's dream?  That is *NOT* the dream of Sharpton, Jackson, Holder or even Obama!  I think it is fantastic that we have a national holiday honoring the work of Dr. Martin Luther King Jr.  Unfortunately, his famous "dream" has changed greatly in it's interpretation by those representing the black community right now!


----------



## JEV

Dargo said:


> My *HUGE* question is this; why have we *NOT* seen any retraction, apology etc. from Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, Eric Holder and even Barak Obama in this situation?!  If you spend just 10 minutes doing research on this incident now you cannot come away with any other conclusion other than the fact that Michael Brown beat the crap out of Officer Wilson while Wilson was in his squad car after Officer Wilson asked Brown and his male companion to stop walking down the center of the road.




*ANSWER:* Because the truth does not matter. Hussein has proved this time and again, and has NEVER apologized for any of his blatant lies, nor have any of his apologists. Every one of them is complicit in the attempted destruction of the American way of life, and the freedoms we have cherished. There is a special place in hell for each and every one of these scum, and the sooner they get there, the better off this nation will be.


----------



## Kane

BLACK VET SPEAKS OUT 

*The words of this dying man captured my attention. I believe what this black Veteran has to say holds a lot 
of truth. His language is “R-RATED” – just wanted to warn you.Right or wrong, his thoughts are worth 
reading. *

*I wanted to clear up a few black and white questions and answers. The things I state are facts. They are not downloaded from some media website, not propaganda, just observations from a 70-year-old black man, born in America.

I was told by my parents (yes, a married man and woman with my last name), that I was nigger. We lived in “Nigger Town ” in a small Texas town, no A/C, grass growing through the floor, no car, no TV. We washed our bodies with lye soap that my mother made by hand. I thought I was a nigger until I graduated high school, went to college, did an enlistment in the Army, and got a job**I am now retired, own my own home, have 6 children by ONE WOMAN, and we all have the SAME LAST NAME. I have a Bachelor’s Degree in Liberal Arts, a Master’s Degree in Sociology. My retirement, VA disability from combat in the Korean War (I only have one leg), and part-time pay in a local college, is about 
$125,000 a year. From dirt poor nigger to old, black, proud American. *

*Yes, I am black, and I can say “nigger,” because I understand the true meaning of the word. Let’s clear up a few things about the Michael Brown incident. 

-Fact: It is not called "shoplifting or stealing," it's called "robbery," which is a felony. Brown stole something and assaulted someone, that means ROBBERY. It’s on video and it’s a fact. Not shoplifting, not theft, not “lifting” a few cigars, but*

*ROBBERY! *

*-Michael Brown, like Trayvon, was portrayed by the media as a “little black boy,” cute little headphones, 
and his cap and gown photo, gunned down by a ruthless police assassin - executed by “whitey.” First, I have never seen a cop drag a person into their car’s driver door to arrest them. So, let us be clear, 
Michael Brown was a nigger - a sorry assed, criminal, hoodlum, nigger. Nobody wants to say that, but I will. He had a criminal record a mile long, was known for numerous assaults, robberies, including the one you saw with your own eyes, and still refuse to call a robbery. He was, like so many others, living a life that he thought he was “entitled” to, just for being alive. Gangsta rap, weed, drinking, guns, and those stupid-assed low profile rims, makes him some kind of bad-ass nigger. *


*-I have fought communist Chinese and North Korean soldiers in the 1950’s with more honor than that 
nigger. Yep, I peeled potatoes and shot communists. That’s the only job a nigger **soldier could get. *

*-Rodney King? Black Riots! 
**
-Trayvon? Black Riots! 
*
*-Hurricane Katrina? Black Riots! *

*-O.J. Simpson? Kills white man and white woman and found NOT GUILTY. Did white folks riot? Nope! *

*-In fact, when is the last time white people rioted? Civil War, maybe? That’s because they are, relatively, civilized people, much like many black Americans. Protesting is one thing - hell, I’m all for it. Even if you are an ignorant idiot, you have a right to protest. *
*
-Stop only showing the young black "cap and gown" photos of Michael. Charles Manson may have a few of those laying around, as well. Show the nigger "gangsta" photos of the "poor unarmed teenager" (grown man) pics that have been removed from his Facebook page, holding the loaded pistol, smoking weed, with a mouthful of money. *

*-Militarization? The stupid-assed media that publicizes this has no idea what “militarization” really is. Cops wear helmets and vests, and drive armored vehicle because unemployed niggers throw bricks and Molotov cocktails at them, moron! You put on an "Adam 12" uniform and walk down the streets of Ferguson during the criminal riots, I can guarantee that you'll jump into the first armored "military tank" that you see. *
*
-You only "want the police" when you "need the police," otherwise, you mock and fear what you do not understand about the police. And by the way, the police are trained to take your s--t, but I wouldn’t mess around with those Army National Guard, they aren’t as well disciplined “culturally” to take your s--t like police do every day. They will ventilate your black asses with M-16s with military precision and extreme prejudice. 

**-And finally, is the way we protest and demand justice is to run down the streets breaking s--t, looting stores, and acting like a bunch of untrained monkeys? Hell, after Rodney King, criminal niggers were actually killing people, thinking they were entitled to be worse criminals than they already were. For those black criminals that do that, you are a disgrace to your race, inflamed by idiots like Al Sharpton, instead of listening to logic from proud black Americans, like Bill Cosby, Samuel Jackson, Colin Powell, Allen West, me, etc. 
*
*-You blame white people for your ignorance, criminal acts, unemployed laziness, etc. *
*
-You blame white people for 89% of the prisons in America being full of blacks. They did nothing wrong, the racists white cops framed them all. Right? No chance at school, no chance for college, military, employment? BULL S--T! 
*
*-More niggers kill niggers, than niggers killing whites, whites killing niggers, and whites killing whites ... COMBINED! I find this astounding. *

*-It's not white peoples' faults, the Emancipation Proclamation was signed by a white man years ago. You 
can go to school, get a job, buy a house, and vote, JUST LIKE WHITE FOLKS!!!! You are not a slave, you are not discriminated against! Slavery is abolished, and nobody alive today was alive when it was popular. Get over it!*
*You are discriminated against because you are a criminal, sorry-assed nigger. Otherwise, black Americans are treated like everyone else. *
*
-If you choose to create "baby daddy and baby mama," and fake disabilities as an excuse for laziness to draw Social Security disability instead of husband, wife, family, job, mortgage, it's YOUR FAULT, not white folks. And there are a lot of proud black Americans that will tell you the same. I AM ONE OF THEM!!! *

*-Remember, the way you act on the camera, is remembered by everyone who sees it. They will never 
forget it. It shows them how you, as the black race, respond to situations that don’t particularly go the way you think they should. It will become a reference standard, something they expect from you when the next media report doesn’t go your way. *

*I will not be around long. While my mind is still sharp, and my aim is still good, my body is eating away with cancer. It started in the prostate, and is spreading rapidly. After I die, I have asked my children to publish my writings and include my name. 

Although I am not expecting any miracles, I can only hope that Americans will stop blaming color, start blaming criminals, and see people for what they really are. 
*
*
We have too many countries that want us dead. We should not be fighting each other.*


----------



## Wee Willy

Thanks for posting this, I like this guy. My doctor at the pain clinic is black and I like him a lot. He's well educated, is a musician and practice Tai Chi. Just one cool guy.


----------



## jpr62902

Kane said:


> BLACK VET SPEAKS OUT
> 
> *The words of this dying man captured my attention. I believe what this black Veteran has to say holds a lot
> of truth. His language is “R-RATED” – just wanted to warn you.Right or wrong, his thoughts are worth
> reading. *
> 
> *I wanted to clear up a few black and white questions and answers. The things I state are facts. They are not downloaded from some media website, not propaganda, just observations from a 70-year-old black man, born in America.
> 
> I was told by my parents (yes, a married man and woman with my last name), that I was nigger. We lived in “Nigger Town ” in a small Texas town, no A/C, grass growing through the floor, no car, no TV. We washed our bodies with lye soap that my mother made by hand. I thought I was a nigger until I graduated high school, went to college, did an enlistment in the Army, and got a job**I am now retired, own my own home, have 6 children by ONE WOMAN, and we all have the SAME LAST NAME. I have a Bachelor’s Degree in Liberal Arts, a Master’s Degree in Sociology. My retirement, VA disability from combat in the Korean War (I only have one leg), and part-time pay in a local college, is about
> $125,000 a year. From dirt poor nigger to old, black, proud American. *
> 
> *Yes, I am black, and I can say “nigger,” because I understand the true meaning of the word. Let’s clear up a few things about the Michael Brown incident.
> 
> -Fact: It is not called "shoplifting or stealing," it's called "robbery," which is a felony. Brown stole something and assaulted someone, that means ROBBERY. It’s on video and it’s a fact. Not shoplifting, not theft, not “lifting” a few cigars, but*
> 
> *ROBBERY! *
> 
> *-Michael Brown, like Trayvon, was portrayed by the media as a “little black boy,” cute little headphones,
> and his cap and gown photo, gunned down by a ruthless police assassin - executed by “whitey.” First, I have never seen a cop drag a person into their car’s driver door to arrest them. So, let us be clear,
> Michael Brown was a nigger - a sorry assed, criminal, hoodlum, nigger. Nobody wants to say that, but I will. He had a criminal record a mile long, was known for numerous assaults, robberies, including the one you saw with your own eyes, and still refuse to call a robbery. He was, like so many others, living a life that he thought he was “entitled” to, just for being alive. Gangsta rap, weed, drinking, guns, and those stupid-assed low profile rims, makes him some kind of bad-ass nigger. *
> 
> 
> *-I have fought communist Chinese and North Korean soldiers in the 1950’s with more honor than that
> nigger. Yep, I peeled potatoes and shot communists. That’s the only job a nigger **soldier could get. *
> 
> *-Rodney King? Black Riots!
> **
> -Trayvon? Black Riots!
> *
> *-Hurricane Katrina? Black Riots! *
> 
> *-O.J. Simpson? Kills white man and white woman and found NOT GUILTY. Did white folks riot? Nope! *
> 
> *-In fact, when is the last time white people rioted? Civil War, maybe? That’s because they are, relatively, civilized people, much like many black Americans. Protesting is one thing - hell, I’m all for it. Even if you are an ignorant idiot, you have a right to protest. *
> *
> -Stop only showing the young black "cap and gown" photos of Michael. Charles Manson may have a few of those laying around, as well. Show the nigger "gangsta" photos of the "poor unarmed teenager" (grown man) pics that have been removed from his Facebook page, holding the loaded pistol, smoking weed, with a mouthful of money. *
> 
> *-Militarization? The stupid-assed media that publicizes this has no idea what “militarization” really is. Cops wear helmets and vests, and drive armored vehicle because unemployed niggers throw bricks and Molotov cocktails at them, moron! You put on an "Adam 12" uniform and walk down the streets of Ferguson during the criminal riots, I can guarantee that you'll jump into the first armored "military tank" that you see. *
> *
> -You only "want the police" when you "need the police," otherwise, you mock and fear what you do not understand about the police. And by the way, the police are trained to take your s--t, but I wouldn’t mess around with those Army National Guard, they aren’t as well disciplined “culturally” to take your s--t like police do every day. They will ventilate your black asses with M-16s with military precision and extreme prejudice.
> 
> **-And finally, is the way we protest and demand justice is to run down the streets breaking s--t, looting stores, and acting like a bunch of untrained monkeys? Hell, after Rodney King, criminal niggers were actually killing people, thinking they were entitled to be worse criminals than they already were. For those black criminals that do that, you are a disgrace to your race, inflamed by idiots like Al Sharpton, instead of listening to logic from proud black Americans, like Bill Cosby, Samuel Jackson, Colin Powell, Allen West, me, etc.
> *
> *-You blame white people for your ignorance, criminal acts, unemployed laziness, etc. *
> *
> -You blame white people for 89% of the prisons in America being full of blacks. They did nothing wrong, the racists white cops framed them all. Right? No chance at school, no chance for college, military, employment? BULL S--T!
> *
> *-More niggers kill niggers, than niggers killing whites, whites killing niggers, and whites killing whites ... COMBINED! I find this astounding. *
> 
> *-It's not white peoples' faults, the Emancipation Proclamation was signed by a white man years ago. You
> can go to school, get a job, buy a house, and vote, JUST LIKE WHITE FOLKS!!!! You are not a slave, you are not discriminated against! Slavery is abolished, and nobody alive today was alive when it was popular. Get over it!*
> *You are discriminated against because you are a criminal, sorry-assed nigger. Otherwise, black Americans are treated like everyone else. *
> *
> -If you choose to create "baby daddy and baby mama," and fake disabilities as an excuse for laziness to draw Social Security disability instead of husband, wife, family, job, mortgage, it's YOUR FAULT, not white folks. And there are a lot of proud black Americans that will tell you the same. I AM ONE OF THEM!!! *
> 
> *-Remember, the way you act on the camera, is remembered by everyone who sees it. They will never
> forget it. It shows them how you, as the black race, respond to situations that don’t particularly go the way you think they should. It will become a reference standard, something they expect from you when the next media report doesn’t go your way. *
> 
> *I will not be around long. While my mind is still sharp, and my aim is still good, my body is eating away with cancer. It started in the prostate, and is spreading rapidly. After I die, I have asked my children to publish my writings and include my name.
> 
> Although I am not expecting any miracles, I can only hope that Americans will stop blaming color, start blaming criminals, and see people for what they really are.
> *
> *
> We have too many countries that want us dead. We should not be fighting each other.*



 I'm skeptical.  What's the source of this?


----------



## Kane

jpr62902 said:


> I'm skeptical. What's the source of this?



Skeptical of what?

This is a piece that could have been written by any "proud, black American" that has eyes-wide-open to the truth of black societal woes ... and not the usual racial grievances as sold by the hustlers.

What posit by this writer specifically causes your skepticism?


----------



## jpr62902

Kane said:


> Skeptical of what?
> 
> This is a piece that could have been written by any "proud, black American" that has eyes-wide-open to the truth of black societal woes ... and not the usual racial grievances as sold by the hustlers.
> 
> What posit by this writer specifically causes your skepticism?


 
 So .....  No source?


----------



## Kane

> =jpr62902;20566380]So .....  No source?


Understandably, the old fellow that wrote this wished to stay anonymous for fear of his life, branded as an Uncle Tom. 



> I have no way of verifying this.  It was sent to me by a friend of mine who I think is reliable and he admitted up front that since no name was associated with it, he could not verify it and he was also concerned that even if he could it would endanger the person who wrote it.  Symptoms of the times in which we are living.  So I'm putting up my Uncle Remus picture to go with it.  It rings true, but I don't know.
> 
> Stolen from Political Brambles



But again, counselor, what part of it causes such skepticism? Do you disagree with any of it?


----------



## jpr62902

Kane said:


> Understandably, the old fellow that wrote this wished to stay anonymous for fear of his life, branded as an Uncle Tom.
> 
> 
> 
> But again, counselor, what part of it causes such skepticism? Do you disagree with any of it?



 Well, the part that it can't be ascribed to anyone makes me skeptical.


----------



## Kane

jpr62902 said:


> Well, the part that it can't be ascribed to anyone makes me skeptical.



Yes, you've said that. 

Skeptical of something tangible? Or just skeptical as in having a weird feeling?

Do you generally agree or disagree with the man? Why?


----------



## ki0ho

Why not   just  axcept it or reject it and get on with life?????  as to whom ever wrote it....I dont realy care...I agree with almost all of the persons  thoughts..and I thank Kane for going to the effort of posting it....Good post Kane!   thanks much....../

Kane ....I notice you are on the Right coast.......Just wondering ..are ya faceing  North or south?????


----------



## Danang Sailor

Kane said:


> Yes, you've said that.
> 
> Skeptical of something tangible? Or just skeptical as in having a weird feeling?
> 
> Do you generally agree or disagree with the man? Why?



If there was some way to ascertain that it really was written by an old, black, Korean War vet it would be a classic piece worth
sharing.  As it is now, this could have been written by a member of the KKK trying to stir up a bunch of - stuff - in order to raise
hell about blacks while getting away with using the "n-word".

Skepticism is called for here, I believe.  Hell, I'm a 19-year-old blonde nympho with big tits when I visit porn chat rooms! 
How can a person know?


----------



## waybomb

So that's you?!!!???????
Crap.


----------



## Kane

The story above is an anonymous piece written from the perspective of a 70-year old black American vet, speaking truth to the crap our grievance industry would have you believe. 

That said, if one is "skeptical", he would have to be skeptical of the perspective. And it is this man's perspective, whoever he is, that Michael Brown was not the choir boy as portrayed (and given perspective) by the media. 

From this man's perspective, whoever he is, Mr. Brown was an adult; not an innocent teen.  He was bent on violence as evidenced by his own Facebook page. He was well on his way to becoming a habitual career criminal, as evidenced by his police record. He had the mindset of a bully and a thug on drugs that night, as evidenced by security video and toxicology reports. 

So if you want to be "skeptical", then be skeptical of the perspective. But not the evidence. The truth is coming out.


----------



## Wee Willy

Yep, just like Treyvon.


----------



## jpr62902

If this alleged one-legged black Korean conflict veteran were so salty and grisled, I find it hard to believe he'd be afraid to take credit for his own comments.

 This shyte smacks of a poser's concoction whose only intent is to inflame.


----------



## Kane

jpr62902 said:


> This shyte smacks of a poser's concoction whose only intent is to inflame.


Kinda' like Al Sharpton?

Nah. Al Sharpton has his own inflammatory perspective, but he doesn't have the truth on his side.


----------



## leadarrows

jpr62902 said:


> If this alleged one-legged black Korean conflict veteran were so salty and grisled, I find it hard to believe he'd be afraid to take credit for his own comments.
> 
> This shyte smacks of a poser's concoction whose only intent is to inflame.


Maybe he is smart enough to know the kinda of people he is going to piss off and his concern for his family. 
The words hold true. It needs to be talked about and fixed. It needs to come from the black community at least at first. 

Every other concern comes after making it go away imo. it's never going to go away until it is addressed. 

The world has issues....I for one am sick of a few...I hope this man is for real and I hope his words do some good.


----------



## JEV

jpr62902 said:


> If this alleged one-legged black Korean conflict veteran were so salty and grisled, I find it hard to believe he'd be afraid to take credit for his own comments.
> 
> This shyte smacks of a poser's concoction whose only intent is to inflame.


As I read the post, I watched the writing style change from an educated person with a Master's Degree in Sociology, to someone with a lesser education and writing ability. People with a Master's Degree have become somewhat skilled at writing by that point in their education, but that is not evident here. I have occasionally heard educated blacks use the N word, usually in a fit of passionate anger, but its prolific use here is more than would be used by an educated person. To use it to capture the attention of the reader is understandable, but its continued use was unnecessary, IMO. 

I can't believe I'm agreeing with you on something.


----------



## squerly

Whether or not the article is completely authentic, partially authentic or purely made up, it does however put into words how many of us feel but (due to numerous reasons) are reluctant to confirm.  But I can confirm the legitimacy of the following statements and can emphasize that I agree 100%.



Dargo said:


> My *HUGE* question is this; why have we *NOT* seen any retraction, apology etc. from Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, Eric Holder and even Barak Obama in this situation?!  If you spend just 10 minutes doing research on this incident now you cannot come away with any other conclusion other than the fact that Michael Brown beat the crap out of Officer Wilson while Wilson was in his squad car after Officer Wilson asked Brown and his male companion to stop walking down the center of the road.
> 
> After being severely beaten, Officer Wilson exited his car, clearly dazed from the beating he had just taken from the 6'4 and almost 300 pound Michael Brown and ordered Brown to "freeze".  At that point, all evidence appears to state that Brown said something to the tune of "What are you going to do? Shoot me?" and then suddenly rushed at Officer Wilson who was already injured from Michael Brown.  The first several shots hit Brown, but apparently he kept running at Officer Wilson, who then fired several more rounds; one finally dropping Brown and killing him.
> 
> I see a *HUGE* injustice here against Officer Wilson.  I see millions of dollars of damage done in Ferguson by thugs not interested in actual justice, but only for a reason to act like animals and destroy property, try to injure more police and steal everything they could.  Where is the public outcry against the thugs of Ferguson and those bussed in?  Where are the apologies from those who improperly declared Officer Wilson guilty based on nothing but a mob mentality?  Why has Sharpton not been arrested for inciting a riot?  Why does Eric Holder still have a job?  Why does Obama even still have a job?  If anyone ever wonders why racism still exists in the US, this is a perfect example of why.  Definitely not all, nor even a majority, of black people are racists, but there certainly seem to be more black racists than racists of any other color!  Yeah, go ahead and call me a racist for pointing out that fact.  However, if you do, please point out in detail how I am being racist by making that statement.
> 
> I'm all for being color blind, but I'm not at all for being stupid nor for feeling that the soon to be minority, white male, owes all other races a "Get out of jail free" card and a "I'll pay for your living expenses, housing expenses, medical expenses, and you just do whatever you want" card.  Actually, let's be honest; it is NOT all minorities wanting that.  Do you see the Asians, Indians, Russians or even Hispanic people demanding that?  We all know the one "minority" that represents probably 80% of what I mentioned.  We have allowed the bleeding heart liberals to create the injustice for blacks and make them expect that treatment.  Unfortunately, we cannot sustain that nor endure that.  Times have changed.  Just like our military is now fighting a completely different enemy than a uniformed and identifiable enemy, the definition of being a "racist" has changed as well.  By not wanting to give a group of people a "free ride" and immunity from prosecution, many of those who have been on that "free ride" want to call me a racist.  IMHO, that is just flat wrong.
> 
> How about we add nice inscriptions under every single "Martin Luther King Jr" street signs that say "I dream of a country where a person is judged by the content of their character, and not by the color of their skin".  Was that not MLK Jr's dream?  That is *NOT* the dream of Sharpton, Jackson, Holder or even Obama!  I think it is fantastic that we have a national holiday honoring the work of Dr. Martin Luther King Jr.  Unfortunately, his famous "dream" has changed greatly in it's interpretation by those representing the black community right now!


----------



## jpr62902

JEV said:


> As I read the post, I watched the writing style change from an educated person with a Master's Degree in Sociology, to someone with a lesser education and writing ability. People with a Master's Degree have become somewhat skilled at writing by that point in their education, but that is not evident here. I have occasionally heard educated blacks use the N word, usually in a fit of passionate anger, but its prolific use here is more than would be used by an educated person. To use it to capture the attention of the reader is understandable, but its continued use was unnecessary, IMO.
> 
> I can't believe I'm agreeing with you on something.


 
 There's hope for you yet, JEV ....


----------



## SShepherd

So ya, here's the cop- Darren Wilson






 I'm still trying to verify the source of the pic


----------



## Kane

JEV said:


> As I read the post, I watched the writing style change from an educated person with a Master's Degree in Sociology, to someone with a lesser education and writing ability. People with a Master's Degree have become somewhat skilled at writing by that point in their education, but that is not evident here. I have occasionally heard educated blacks use the N word, usually in a fit of passionate anger, but its prolific use here is more than would be used by an educated person. To use it to capture the attention of the reader is understandable, but its continued use was unnecessary, IMO.
> 
> I can't believe I'm agreeing with you on something.



Well said, JEV, and all relative observations. 

But let's go beyond political correctness for a second and consider the evidence released to date and the root issue. Was Mr. Brown a "cap and gown" innocent teen as portrayed by the media and the grievance industry? Or was he just another wanna-be gangsta n***** as suggested by the anonymous piece in question?

After all, the truth IS coming out. And let's face it. The ability to confront the issue head on  --  without the polarizing constraints of PC  --  will be forced upon us. No one will be able to hide from the truth.


----------



## SShepherd

SShepherd said:


> So ya, here's the cop- Darren Wilson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to verify the source of the pic



ok, this is not the cop- just a pic of a facial fracture. I'd delete it but I can't seem to find the button


----------



## BigAl RIP

jpr62902 said:


> If this alleged one-legged black Korean conflict veteran were so salty and grisled, I find it hard to believe he'd be afraid to take credit for his own comments.
> 
> This shyte smacks of a poser's concoction whose only intent is to inflame.


 
 Even if what you say is true , its the everyday policy for many blacks to use this same kind of influence to support their cause . Just listen to the crap coming out about the POS that got his ass shot off . The blacks are making him sound like a saint . So if a white  cries foul over something he says we have to back it up in footnotes to be right while letting other races slide on their sources ? The game ain't half as fun when the tables are turned around .  

    BULLSHIT !!!   Lets play by the rules or we all play by the same rules they do .


----------



## BigAl RIP

SShepherd said:


> ok, this is not the cop- just a pic of a facial fracture. I'd delete it but I can't seem to find the button


 
 OK ... Now I am racist . Its time to send them all back to African .


----------



## Kane

CLAYTON, Mo. -- Lingering questions about Michael Brown could be answered Wednesday when a judge considers two media requests to release any possible juvenile records of the unarmed 18-year-old who was killed by a Missouri police officer last month.

Juvenile records are confidential in Missouri, so it's not known if Brown was arrested before he legally became an adult. Police have said Brown had no adult criminal record. The family's attorney, Benjamin Crump, has refused to discuss whether Brown had a juvenile record.

hmmmmmm.


----------



## Wee Willy

Makes you think that they're hiding it because it's black (whoops pardon the pun) but if it was clean they'll say so in their defense.


----------



## Dargo

SShepherd said:


> ok, this is not the cop- just a pic of a facial fracture. I'd delete it but I can't seem to find the button



I did see a pic on a website of Officer Wilson that has since been removed (but with no proof, other than he resembled other pics I saw of an uninjured Officer Wilson I saw on other major sites) and he did appear to have similar facial injuries except the damage was to his left eye, making the damage most likely coming from a right hand punch.  Anyone know if Michael Brown was right handed?  It would not prove nor disprove anything, but it would seem more likely a severe and damaging blow would come from one's dominant hand unless they have spent time training with both hands; which I am unaware of reading of such about Brown.

Also of note; the picture appears to show a broken orbit bone above the guy's right eye.  If I'm not mistaken, Officer Brown suffered a 'blowout' fracture below his left eye.  From having been around several orbit fractures, generally a "blow out" fracture below an eye comes from a powerful blow to the side of the eye socket and the orbit socket breaks (blows out) away from where the actual impact occurred.  In Wilson's case, it seems it was below his left eye.  If I hit someone really hard with a right hook, just catching the side of their face next to their eye, it could cause a 'blowout' orbit fracture below their eye.

And, yes, I have spent some time boxing.  I had to quit because of my hands getting hurt.  No...not from the impact of hitting an opponent, but from the referee stepping on them.   I never caused a 'blowout' of anyone's orbital bone, but I did break a guy's zygomatic process of his temporal bone. (similar blow; different damage)


----------



## Dargo

I couldn't find one quickly for the correct side, but here is a picture of what an orbital fracture blowout below the eye looks like after surgical repair.  Not a pleasant injury to endure.


----------



## SShepherd

Dargo said:


> I couldn't find one quickly for the correct side, but here is a picture of what an orbital fracture blowout below the eye looks like after surgical repair. Not a pleasant injury to endure.



DUDE !!!


----------



## Wee Willy

Dang, hang that punk kid now. Oh wait... he's dead, never mind.


----------



## bczoom

Yea, a heads-up on that one would have been good.

I cringe a little when I see a school ruler stuck in a guys eye socket and a chunk of bicycle chain inside there.


----------



## Dargo

bczoom said:


> Yea, a heads-up on that one would have been good.
> 
> I cringe a little when I see a school ruler stuck in a guys eye socket and a chunk of bicycle chain inside there.



I just figured some people here may not be up on medical terminology so I thought I'd just show a picture of exactly how brutal an orbit blowout really is.  I'll see if I can find a pic of Brown in his cap and gown....giving the death glare.


----------



## Kane

Dargo said:


> I'll see if I can find a pic of Brown in his cap and gown....giving the death glare.








BTW, the little hoodlum smoking dope in the background is the prosecution's "star witness".




 Once the truth comes out, Officer Wilson will be acquitted and the Brown family ordered to pay his medical expenses.


.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Kane said:


> BTW, the little hoodlum smoking dope in the background is the prosecution's "star witness".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Once the truth comes out, Officer Wilson will be acquitted and the Brown family ordered to pay his medical expenses.
> *
> 
> .



As nice as that would be, I fear there will be tropical flowers growing on Mt. Erebus before that happens.


----------



## Wee Willy

Stuff like that are what separates the dumb thugs from then super crooks. You don't hear anything about the super crooks at all. They can be your nice neighbor or your friendly shop worker who are great folks and you'd never suspect a thing.

But the dumb thugs, they're everywhere because you know about them and they get busted or killed.


----------



## mla2ofus

right after this all started after Brown's death, I heard one news report that Brown slammed Wilson's car door. Is it possible Wilson's head was hit between the door and the car body?
                                    Mike


----------



## Wee Willy

That's a possibility and more likely what happened.


----------



## Kane

*He Wuz a Good Boy......Ferguson, Missouri Riots.* 
The Ferguson, MO black populace insists that Michael Brown was a good boy… a nice young man,… just a sweet kid. He meant no harm to anyone. Well, the facts tell a different story!

The “Gentle Giant” was known on the streets as “Big Mike” and was a bully and gang member who committed “strong-arm” robbery at a convenience store just minutes before being shot by police. His accomplice was 22 years old Dorian Johnson who was a wanted fugitive with an outstanding police warrant. Both these nice young boys have police records.









Note the photo above… look closely.

A popular drug cocktail used in the rap/hip-hop scene called “lean,” “purple drank” and “Hawaiian sizzurp” is often made from Robitussin, Skittles, vodka and Hawaiian Punch and generally causes irresponsible aggressive behavior in users. 

And in the photo below… note the gang sign!












*THE POOR LITTLE TEEN AGER--6 FT. 4 INCH 295# MICHAEL BROWN WAS A HOODLUM*

This is going to be another Trayvon case as most Libs and blacks are not going to like the outcome.


The WAPO reported that Mister Brown was college bound and makes it sound like the police officer involved just singled him out for no reason. Luckily the internet filters the news now. Here's some background on Mister Michael Brown.......

The new Racial poster boy Michael R Brown has felony's pending in Court. Yes, that guy who was on his way to College was arrested and charged with Burglary, Armed criminal action, Assault with the intent to do great bodily harm, and again armed criminal action. He was scheduled to go to court in Sept. (Now, I thought he was supposed to go to college in Sept? Imagine that!)

You can look all this up yourself on Case.net Missouri. Do a search for St. Louis County in 2014; you'll find him.

It seems whenever Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson and Obama chime in, it winds up being another Tawana Brawley type case. PHONY!

They destroyed Zimmerman and they will destroy this fine officer as well, even though it most likely will be found the officer was justified in the use of lethal force in this case.

According to Casenet, this unarmed teenager (Michael Brown) was already charged with:

Description: Burglary – 1st Degree { Felony B RSMo: 569.160 } 


Date: 11/02/2013 Code: 1401000 
OCN: AJ006207 Arresting Agency: ST ANN PD 
Next Charge/Judgment 
Description: Armed Criminal Action { Felony Unclassified RSMo: 571.015 } 
Date: 11/02/2013 Code: 3101000 
OCN: AJ006207 Arresting Agency: ST ANN PD 
Next Charge/Judgment 
Description: Assault 1st Degree – Serious Physical Injury { Felony A RSMo: 565.050 } 
Date: 11/02/2013 Code: 1301100 
OCN: AJ006207 Arresting Agency: ST ANN PD 
Next Charge/Judgment 
Description: Armed Criminal Action { Felony Unclassified RSMo: 571.015 } 
Date: 11/02/2013 Code: 3101000 
OCN: AJ006207 Arresting Agency: ST. ANN PD


*This “unarmed teenager”, as the liberal media like to portray Michael Brown, was nothing but a punk hoodlum, who used his size to intimidate others and was headed for prison.*


*Of course naysayers like jpr62902 will ask a stupid question, just to sound liberal and smart, like "what's the source". Typical liberal deflection.*



​


----------



## tiredretired

And now Obummers lap dog is investigating the Furgeson Police.  

First the Feds militarize our local police forces and now they do not like the monster they created.


----------



## jpr62902

Kane said:


> *He Wuz a Good Boy......Ferguson, Missouri Riots.*
> The Ferguson, MO black populace insists that Michael Brown was a good boy… a nice young man,… just a sweet kid. He meant no harm to anyone. Well, the facts tell a different story!
> 
> The “Gentle Giant” was known on the streets as “Big Mike” and was a bully and gang member who committed “strong-arm” robbery at a convenience store just minutes before being shot by police. His accomplice was 22 years old Dorian Johnson who was a wanted fugitive with an outstanding police warrant. Both these nice young boys have police records.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the photo above… look closely.
> 
> A popular drug cocktail used in the rap/hip-hop scene called “lean,” “purple drank” and “Hawaiian sizzurp” is often made from Robitussin, Skittles, vodka and Hawaiian Punch and generally causes irresponsible aggressive behavior in users.
> 
> And in the photo below… note the gang sign!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THE POOR LITTLE TEEN AGER--6 FT. 4 INCH 295# MICHAEL BROWN WAS A HOODLUM*
> 
> This is going to be another Trayvon case as most Libs and blacks are not going to like the outcome.
> 
> 
> The WAPO reported that Mister Brown was college bound and makes it sound like the police officer involved just singled him out for no reason. Luckily the internet filters the news now. Here's some background on Mister Michael Brown.......
> 
> The new Racial poster boy Michael R Brown has felony's pending in Court. Yes, that guy who was on his way to College was arrested and charged with Burglary, Armed criminal action, Assault with the intent to do great bodily harm, and again armed criminal action. He was scheduled to go to court in Sept. (Now, I thought he was supposed to go to college in Sept? Imagine that!)
> 
> You can look all this up yourself on Case.net Missouri. Do a search for St. Louis County in 2014; you'll find him.
> 
> It seems whenever Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson and Obama chime in, it winds up being another Tawana Brawley type case. PHONY!
> 
> They destroyed Zimmerman and they will destroy this fine officer as well, even though it most likely will be found the officer was justified in the use of lethal force in this case.
> 
> According to Casenet, this unarmed teenager (Michael Brown) was already charged with:
> 
> Description: Burglary – 1st Degree { Felony B RSMo: 569.160 }
> 
> 
> Date: 11/02/2013 Code: 1401000
> OCN: AJ006207 Arresting Agency: ST ANN PD
> Next Charge/Judgment
> Description: Armed Criminal Action { Felony Unclassified RSMo: 571.015 }
> Date: 11/02/2013 Code: 3101000
> OCN: AJ006207 Arresting Agency: ST ANN PD
> Next Charge/Judgment
> Description: Assault 1st Degree – Serious Physical Injury { Felony A RSMo: 565.050 }
> Date: 11/02/2013 Code: 1301100
> OCN: AJ006207 Arresting Agency: ST ANN PD
> Next Charge/Judgment
> Description: Armed Criminal Action { Felony Unclassified RSMo: 571.015 }
> Date: 11/02/2013 Code: 3101000
> OCN: AJ006207 Arresting Agency: ST. ANN PD
> 
> 
> *This “unarmed teenager”, as the liberal media like to portray Michael Brown, was nothing but a punk hoodlum, who used his size to intimidate others and was headed for prison.*
> 
> 
> *Of course naysayers like jpr62902 will ask a stupid question, just to sound liberal and smart, like "what's the source". Typical liberal deflection.*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



 Asking for the source and verifying the truth\accuracy of information is not "a stupid question" or "liberal deflection."  It's just basic intelligence.  I'm guessing Dan Rather's "fake but accurate" was acceptable investigation to you?  Do your fellow citizens a favor:  Don't _ever_ sit on a jury.

 Furthermore, you might want to refresh your recollection of FF's ToS.  The source of copyrighted material must be posted to avoid copyright infringement.  So where was this "information" from?


----------



## tiredretired

Kane said:


> *He Wuz a Good Boy......Ferguson, Missouri Riots.*
> The Ferguson, MO black populace insists that Michael Brown was a good boy… a nice young man,… just a sweet kid. He meant no harm to anyone. Well, the facts tell a different story!
> 
> The “Gentle Giant” was known on the streets as “Big Mike” and was a bully and gang member who committed “strong-arm” robbery at a convenience store just minutes before being shot by police. His accomplice was 22 years old Dorian Johnson who was a wanted fugitive with an outstanding police warrant. Both these nice young boys have police records.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the photo above… look closely.
> 
> A popular drug cocktail used in the rap/hip-hop scene called “lean,” “purple drank” and “Hawaiian sizzurp” is often made from Robitussin, Skittles, vodka and Hawaiian Punch and generally causes irresponsible aggressive behavior in users.
> 
> And in the photo below… note the gang sign!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THE POOR LITTLE TEEN AGER--6 FT. 4 INCH 295# MICHAEL BROWN WAS A HOODLUM*
> 
> This is going to be another Trayvon case as most Libs and blacks are not going to like the outcome.
> 
> 
> The WAPO reported that Mister Brown was college bound and makes it sound like the police officer involved just singled him out for no reason. Luckily the internet filters the news now. Here's some background on Mister Michael Brown.......
> 
> The new Racial poster boy Michael R Brown has felony's pending in Court. Yes, that guy who was on his way to College was arrested and charged with Burglary, Armed criminal action, Assault with the intent to do great bodily harm, and again armed criminal action. He was scheduled to go to court in Sept. (Now, I thought he was supposed to go to college in Sept? Imagine that!)
> 
> You can look all this up yourself on Case.net Missouri. Do a search for St. Louis County in 2014; you'll find him.
> 
> It seems whenever Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson and Obama chime in, it winds up being another Tawana Brawley type case. PHONY!
> 
> They destroyed Zimmerman and they will destroy this fine officer as well, even though it most likely will be found the officer was justified in the use of lethal force in this case.
> 
> According to Casenet, this unarmed teenager (Michael Brown) was already charged with:
> 
> Description: Burglary – 1st Degree { Felony B RSMo: 569.160 }
> 
> 
> Date: 11/02/2013 Code: 1401000
> OCN: AJ006207 Arresting Agency: ST ANN PD
> Next Charge/Judgment
> Description: Armed Criminal Action { Felony Unclassified RSMo: 571.015 }
> Date: 11/02/2013 Code: 3101000
> OCN: AJ006207 Arresting Agency: ST ANN PD
> Next Charge/Judgment
> Description: Assault 1st Degree – Serious Physical Injury { Felony A RSMo: 565.050 }
> Date: 11/02/2013 Code: 1301100
> OCN: AJ006207 Arresting Agency: ST ANN PD
> Next Charge/Judgment
> Description: Armed Criminal Action { Felony Unclassified RSMo: 571.015 }
> Date: 11/02/2013 Code: 3101000
> OCN: AJ006207 Arresting Agency: ST. ANN PD
> 
> 
> *This “unarmed teenager”, as the liberal media like to portray Michael Brown, was nothing but a punk hoodlum, who used his size to intimidate others and was headed for prison.*
> 
> 
> *Of course naysayers like jpr62902 will ask a stupid question, just to sound liberal and smart, like "what's the source". Typical liberal deflection.*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



This kid was a thug, punk, bully and general all around piece of shit. Scum like him add nothing to the community at large, they are a dreg on society.  Having him gone is no big loss.  A benefit to the community actually. 

That folks is the way I feel and anyone that does not agree with that is certainly entitled to their opinion.  They are wrong, but entitled to it nonetheless.


----------



## Kane

Well, well, well. It looks like Officer Wilson will walk.





> *Grand Jury In Ferguson Shooting Investigated For Misconduct*
> 
> The Huffington Post | By Hilary Hanson
> 
> 
> Posted: 10/01/2014 8:47 pm EDT Updated: 10/02/2014 4:59 pm EDT
> Officials in St. Louis County, Missouri, said they are “looking into” allegations of misconduct on the grand jury hearing the case against Ferguson police Officer Darren Wilson, who fatally shot 18-year-old Michael Brown in August.
> 
> The county prosecutor's office received information Wednesday morning suggesting that a juror may have discussed evidence in the case with a friend, office spokesman Ed Magee told The Washington Post.
> 
> At 9:45 a.m. Wednesday, a woman with the Twitter handle @thesusannichols tweeted, “I know someone sitting on the grand jury of this case There isn’t enough at this point to warrant an arrest,” according to the St. Louis Post-Dispatch.
> 
> The @thesusannichols account has since been deleted, but activist Shaun King tweeted a screenshot of the message Wednesday afternoon:
> 
> Prosecuting Attorney Robert McCulloch told the St. Louis Post-Dispatch he doesn’t believe any jurors are really gabbing about the case to friends.
> 
> “I’d be shocked if a member of the grand jury said anything,” McCulloch said.
> 
> Wilson, who is white, shot Brown, who was black and unarmed, on Aug. 9, setting off massive protests in Ferguson.
> 
> The grand jury, which has been hearing evidence since Aug. 20, is tasked with determining whether a crime was committed, as well as "whether there is probable cause to believe the defendant committed it.” If the jury decides Wilson committed a crime, he can be formally charged.
> 
> *UPDATE 10-2-2014:* The woman whose Twitter account suggested she had been speaking to a grand juror told CNN on Thursday that her account “had to have been hacked.” She claims she did not send the tweet, has not used her account in months and thought that she had deleted it. The prosecutor’s office investigation is still pending.


 If Wilson walks (which he should), Ferguson will burn to the ground. Al Sharpton will have a fit. Eric Holder will cry racism. Barack Hussein Obama will say something really stupid and offensive, claiming the justice system has failed America.


I can't wait.

.


----------



## Wee Willy

Wilson got a busted face to show for it so he had to shoot the thug.

And the people rallied around this punk thug? Stupid people.


----------



## mla2ofus

Kane said:


> Well, well, well. It looks like Officer Wilson will walk.
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Holder will cry racism. Barack Hussein Obama will say something really stupid.
> 
> And don't forget biden will say something even more stupid.
> Mike


----------



## ki0ho

What is amasing is the powers in charge didnt wipe Case-net clean of po-little mike brown!!!!! HOlder must not be as smart as he thinks he is!!!!!
all that unhandy truth being left around!!!!


----------



## Kane

Kane said:


> Well, well, well. It looks like Officer Wilson will walk.
> 
> 
> 
> If Wilson walks (which he should), Ferguson will burn to the ground. Al Sharpton will have a fit. Eric Holder will cry racism. Barack Hussein Obama will say something really stupid and offensive, claiming the justice system has failed America.
> 
> 
> I can't wait.
> 
> .


Well, well, well. The truth is coming out. The evidence says that Officer Wilson rightfully killed a big black bully and thug. The Grand Jury says he will walk.

Ferguson will burn.


----------



## tiredretired

Most, if not all of the rational thinking people in America "knew" what happened from the git go. 

The old saying:  The best predictor of future behaviour is to look at past behaviour rings loud and true here.

The elitist left are nothing but a bunch of liars and phonies.  They use a situation such as this to fuel and widen the divide in this country and the black community follows like sheeple. 

Like many here and elsewhere we knew what the truth is.  Many will choose to ignore it.


----------



## JEV

TiredRetired said:


> Most, if not all of the rational thinking people in America "knew" what happened from the git go.
> 
> The old saying:  The best predictor of future behaviour is to look at past behaviour rings loud and true here.
> 
> The elitist left are nothing but a bunch of liars and phonies.  They use a situation such as this to fuel and widen the divide in this country and the black community follows like sheeple.
> 
> Like many here and elsewhere we knew what the truth is.  Many will choose to ignore it.


You're just saying that because it's true & you're a racist, hate Obama, want children to starve and want to push Grandma off the cliff. We always knew deep down inside that you were an old softy.


----------



## tiredretired

Haha, you got me pegged there bud.  Believe it or not there was a lot more I could of said and usually do at the coffee shop in the morning.


----------



## SShepherd

I hate to say I told you so..........


----------



## MrLiberty

Here ya go, Missouri Governor declares a state of emergency in the wake of the grand jury verdict.  If there is no indictment of officer Wilson, there will be riots.  What is sad though, is that we have come to a point in our society where rioters get to take over a city and the authorities appease them by doing nothing.

I have said from the get go, that the police should have started busting heads and arrsting these parasites from the first night.  Kicked out Jesse Jackson and Sharpton, and told Eric Holder to get the F#@K out of the state as he and his racist justice dept was not needed.

It seems that appeasement has become the answer for to many problems, let's go along to get along.  I hope that the honest citizens of Ferguson arm themselves and start taking action against these domestic terrorists.

http://news.yahoo.com/st-louis-protesters-stage-peaceful-die-155457749.html


----------



## Doc

MrLiberty said:


> Here ya go, Missouri Governor declares a state of emergency in the wake of the grand jury verdict.  If there is no indictment of officer Wilson, there will be riots.  What is sad though, is that we have come to a point in our society where rioters get to take over a city and the authorities appease them by doing nothing.
> 
> I have said from the get go, that the police should have started busting heads and arrsting these parasites from the first night.  Kicked out Jesse Jackson and Sharpton, and told Eric Holder to get the F#@K out of the state as he and his racist justice dept was not needed.
> 
> It seems that appeasement has become the answer for to many problems, let's go along to get along.  I hope that the honest citizens of Ferguson arm themselves and start taking action against these domestic terrorists.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/st-louis-protesters-stage-peaceful-die-155457749.html


Good points Mr. L.   Plus what are the chances that some of the folks on the grand jury are intimidated by the mob?  They might be concerned or afraid to come back with a verdict that might insight the mob.  It's sad but this kind of activity, or the threat of the violence can have a long range effect on the outcome concerning officer Wilson.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FBI warns Ferguson grand jury decision 'will likely' lead to violence

Published November 18, 2014 FoxNews.com

The FBI is warning law enforcement agencies nationwide that a grand jury’s decision on whether a Missouri police officer will face charges for killing unarmed teen Michael Brown “will likely” lead to attacks on police officers and key infrastructure.

Violence could erupt following the decision whether or not to indict Ferguson police officer Darren Wilson, who is white, in the Aug. 9 shooting death of Brown, a black 18-year-old, and so-called “hacktivists” could also use the opportunity to launch cyber-attacks against authorities and institutions.

“The announcement of the grand jury’s decision … will likely be exploited by some individuals to justify threats and attacks against law enforcement and critical infrastructure,” the FBI said in a bulletin issued Friday. “This also poses a threat to those civilians engaged in lawful or otherwise constitutionally protected activities.”

There’s no indication an announcement by the grand jury is imminent. The St. Louis County prosecutor has said that he expects the grand jury to reach a decision in mid-to-late November.

The FBI bulletin also stressed the “importance of remaining aware of the protections afforded to the all U.S. persons exercising their First Amendment rights of freedom of speech and freedom of assembly.”

FBI officials also cited specific tactics that could be utilized by extreme protesters, including violence against state or federal authorities.

“The FBI assesses those infiltrating and exploiting otherwise legitimate public demonstrations with the intent to incite and engage in violence could be armed with bladed weapons or firearms, equipped with tactical gear/gas masks, or bulletproof vests to mitigate law enforcement measures,” the bulletin continued.

Missouri Gov. Jay Nixon declared a state of emergency and activated the National Guard Monday in advance of the grand jury decision. Nixon said the National Guard would assist state and local police as needed in the event of civil unrest.

Meanwhile, police officials in Ferguson and other cities across America braced Monday for possible violence in the wake of the decision, one day after hundreds of people took to the streets of St. Louis briefly to block a major intersection to protest the death of Brown.

Dozens of protesters could be seen lying down in the street outside of a movie theater hosting a film festival, pretending to be shot in an action intended to evoke the memory of Brown, according to Reuters.

"This is a mature movement. It is a different movement than it was in August. Then it just had anger, justifiable anger," DeRay McKesson, a 29-year-old protest leader, told Reuters.

Both protests Sunday, which marked the 100th day of demonstrations, were peaceful.

Residents and officials in the region fear another wave of rioting if the grand jury decides not to indict Wilson.

"We are bracing for that possibility. That is what many people are expecting. The entire community is going to be upset," said Jose Chavez, 46, a leader of the Latinos en Axion community group.

For some cities, a decision in the racially-charged case will, inevitably, re-ignite long-simmering debates over local police relations within minority communities.

"It's definitely on our radar," said Lt. Michael McCarthy, police spokesman in Boston, where police leaders met privately Wednesday to discuss preparations. "Common sense tells you the timeline is getting close. We're just trying to prepare in case something does step off, so we are ready to go with it."

In Los Angeles, rocked by riots in 1992 after the acquittal of police officers in the beating of Rodney King, police officials say they've been in touch with their counterparts in Missouri.

"Naturally, we always pay attention," said Commander Andrew Smith, a police spokesman. "We saw what happened when there were protests over there and how oftentimes protests spill from one part of the country to another."

In Las Vegas, police joined pastors and other community leaders this week to call for restraint at a rally tentatively planned northwest of the casino strip when a decision comes.

In Boston, a group called Black Lives Matter, which has chapters in major cities, is organizing a rally in front of the police district office in the Roxbury neighborhood the day after the grand jury's decision.

In Albuquerque, N.M., police are expecting demonstrations after dealing with a string of angry protests following a March police shooting of a homeless camper and more than 40 police shootings since 2010.

Philadelphia police spokesman Lt. John Stanford said he anticipated his city will see demonstrations, regardless of what the grand jury returns.

But big-city police departments stressed they're well-equipped to handle crowds. Many saw large but mostly peaceful demonstrations following the 2013 not-guilty verdict in the case of Florida teen Trayvon Martin, who was shot and killed by neighborhood watch coordinator George Zimmerman. In New York, hundreds of protesters marched from Union Square north to Times Square, where a sit-in caused gridlock.

The New York Police Department, the largest in the nation, is "trained to move swiftly and handle events as they come up," spokesman Stephen Davis said.

In Boston, McCarthy said the city's 2,200 sworn police officers have dealt with the range of public actions, from sports fans spontaneously streaming into the streets following championship victories to protest movements like Occupy.

"The good thing is that our relationships here with the community are much better than they are around the world," he said. "People look to us as a model. Boston is not Ferguson."

The Associated Press contributed to this report.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/11/1...d-jury-decision-will-likely-lead-to-violence/


----------



## tiredretired

If the Feds do not like the verdict, Holder, Oblumbo's lap dog, will have his DOJ go after Officer Wilson.  The liberals will not rest until Wilson is ruined for life and the punk is further turned into a hero.  Fact of life now.

@MrLiberty:  A fact of life now in Amerika.  They are NOT considered domestic terrorists by the lamestream media as long as they are furthering the left wing agenda. Holder set that precedent in 2010 by refusing to go after those panthers or whatever they are for voter intimidation.  The die was cast on that day and the lap dog media rolled over and showed their belly to the administration.  On that day, white folks in Amerika became second class citizens as far as this administration is concerned.


----------



## MrLiberty

TiredRetired said:


> If the Feds do not like the verdict, Holder, Oblumbo's lap dog, will have his DOJ go after Officer Wilson.  The liberals will not rest until Wilson is ruined for life and the punk is further turned into a hero.  Fact of life now.
> 
> @MrLiberty:  A fact of life now in Amerika.  They are NOT considered domestic terrorists by the lamestream media as long as they are furthering the left wing agenda. Holder set that precedent in 2010 by refusing to go after those panthers or whatever they are for voter intimidation.  The die was cast on that day and the lap dog media rolled over and showed their belly to the administration.  On that day, white folks in Amerika became second class citizens as far as this administration is concerned.




I agree, the obama administration has fostered more racial turmoil than at anytime in the last 30 years.  However that doesn't explain why states are now kowtowing to these azzhats who want to riot.  Time was the cops used billy bats, tear gas, water cannons and dogs to go after the trash.  We need more head bashing and less appeasement.


----------



## tiredretired

MrLiberty said:


> However that doesn't explain why states are now kowtowing to these azzhats who want to riot.



Because in today's society, the left wing media will crucify anyone that lifts a finger to stop those who are rioting and have a left wing agenda.

Imagine a tea party rally that turns ugly.  Beat those right wing extremists all you want the media would be saying. It would be all over the news showing how the cops saved America from these hateful terrorists that want to bring this country down.  

There are two sets of standards in America now. Justice has taken a back seat to political correctness and left wing agendas.


----------



## MrLiberty

OK, this shit has to stop.  

obama meets with the Ferguson protest leaders and tells them to stay the course.  There is no parsing words here, he just gave tacit approval for these parasites to riot if they don't get what they want.  obama is doing everything he can to destroy this country, he needs to be tried for treason and put in prison.  

http://toprightnews.com/?p=7255



> Tensions are running high in Ferguson, Missouri, ahead of an expect  Grand Jury decision on whether or not to indict Officer Darren Wilson on  criminal charges for the death of Michael Brown, a 18-year old Black  man, on August 9th.
> And Barack Obama may have just made things worse, after a very  disturbing secret meeting with those who rioted after Brown’s death.
> Obama *met with Ferguson protest leaders on November 5th*, the day after the midterm elections. *The meeting was left off his daily schedule*. In that meeting, he said was concerned that the protesters *“stay on course.”*
> What does that mean? *And why is the President of the United States meeting with protesters — who have vandalized, robbed or destroyed over 100 businesses — before a verdict is reached in the court case?*
> _The New York Times_ did their best to hide this meeting  in the 21st paragraph of their report:
> _But leaders here say that is the nature of a movement  that has taken place, in part, on social media and that does not match  an earlier-era protest structure where a single, outspoken leader might  have led the way. “This is not your momma’s civil rights movement,” said  Ashley Yates, a leader of Millennial Activists United. “This is a  movement where you have several difference voices, different people. The  person in charge is really — the people. But the message from everyone  is the same: Stop killing us.”_
> _At times, there has been a split between national civil rights  leaders and the younger leaders on the ground here, who see their  efforts as more immediate, less passive than an older generation’s. But  some here said relations have improved in recent weeks._
> _*Some of the national leaders met with President Obama on Nov. 5 for a gathering that included a conversation about Ferguson.*_
> _According to the Rev. Al Sharpton, who has appeared frequently in  St. Louis with the Brown family and delivered a speech at Mr. Brown’s  funeral,* Mr. Obama “was concerned about Ferguson staying on course in terms of pursuing what it was that he knew we were advocating.*”_​ Obama meeting with a race baiter like Sharpton ahead of the verdict, and* encouraging proven felons to “stay the course”? *
> *God help this nation in the next week.*


----------



## Doc

That is wrong is so many ways.  When will he (Obama) learn?   

When he makes a new law for illegals to gain citizenship there should be massive marches and riots in DC, but there won't be.  Cause we have to work for our money.  Professional protesters on the government dole have no such concerns.


----------



## Kane

Yes, the truth came out ... and Ferguson burned. 

What these creatures did to the town is oh so tragic. Many of the stores that were set afire represented the hopes and dreams of mom and pop proprietors, and it is unlikely that most of these businesses will ever be rebuilt. They will remain burned-out hulks reminding those responsible for the senseless arson just what animals they are ... and that they are unevolved and ignorant enough to shit in their own feed bag.


----------



## tiredretired

Next up, the DOJ led by the outgoing lap dog will investigate if Michael "the punk" Brown's civil rights were violated. Never mind everyone else's civil rights that got violated on his was to getting his ass shot off.  They will hang Officer Wilson yet,  if they have their way. The lamestream will continue to fan the flames, along with those two phonies Sharpton and Jackson.

Anyone else notice how some of the media decided to show punk brown in his graduation outfit instead of showing him as he normally looks with his pants down around his ass and his hat all cockeyed like some moron?  What surprised me was the fact he graduated.

As always, I am being more then a little bigoted and a lot more then a little outspoken.


----------

